# Anyone going to buy William Hung's CD?



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

I know I sure as hell AM NOT. I don't see what people see in this guy!? He sure as heck doesn't have any talent and I wouldn't be surprised that guys like Ricky Martin will be suing him for copyright infringement or something like that. So whats everyones take on this?


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

huh???? 

:HS: :roll:


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

"She bangs! She bangs!" What a nut! :roll:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

It'll be a one hit wonder.... People will buy it for parties and just have.... it's more a comedy thing than talent...

I think it would make a good drinking song... :BNANA: :GNANA: B: :baby13: :baby01: int: :martini: 8O


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I will buy it, carry it in the cruiser and play it over the PA when I have a baracaded subject. I'm sure they will surrender after a few minutes of hearing that garbage. :shock:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Just goes to show you that even if the product sucks, there will be those that will spend their money. No wonder towns are struggling. The wonderful citizens of this world will not spend a few extra dollars to boost up public safety, but they will shell out 15-20 bucks on a Billy Hung CD..... :shock: makes you wonder. Poor Ricky Martin, his song has been completely butchered. I don't think anyone will ever remember him when that song comes on, they will remember Billy "The Butcher" Hung! :lol:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Who???*

Who in the hell is Billy Hung?


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

William Hung is some clown that was on "American Idol". He sang Ricky Martin's "She Bangs". He was so awful, yet people loved him. He's appeared on all the late night talk shows, news programs, etc. :roll:

He actually has a website too!
http://www.williamhung.net/

Don't forget to save the site in your favorites!!! :lol:


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

> Who in the hell is Billy Hung?


Just you wait...he's gonna be a superstar one day :roll: :lol:

But seriously tho..this dude was on American Idol, got cut, and sung the song "She Bangs" by Ricky Martin, sounded absolutely horrible. And for some reason ppl actually think this guy has talent and he got signed to a record album and i think is goin on tour...just do a search on google, i'm sure you can hear Ricky Martin's butchered rendition


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Who???*



Gil said:


> Who in the hell is Billy Hung?


He's a CalTech student who has some desire to be a famous performer. apparently he's become something of a pop idol to a growing cult following. I think Danman and Shawnr are just jealous that this kid might be stealing their thunder!   

Don't worry Gil, you're not missing anything! 

 
Eric


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

ok had to check the website and view the latest performance...

All I have to say is.....he can't dance either. But he has courage and will probably earn more than me this year


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Who???*



LeadDog17 said:


> Gil said:
> 
> 
> > Who in the hell is Billy Hung?
> ...


I am not jealous....  . :lol: I still have a little thunder see.... :F:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

I thought Billy Hung was a Chinese porn star. Maybe I should get my mind out the gutter.

Guinness2429


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Guinness2429 said:


> I thought Billy Hung was a Chinese porn star. Maybe I should get my mind out the gutter.
> 
> Guinness2429


Very close....you are thinking of Billy B. Hungnhard. He is in the new movie Butt Pirates of the Caribbean. :lol: :lol:

Thanks Guinness....just when I thought I was out of the gutter, you pull me back in.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

> He's a CalTech student who has some desire to be a famous performer. apparently he's become something of a pop idol to a growing cult following. I think Danman and Shawnr are just jealous that this kid might be stealing their thunder!
> 
> Don't worry Gil, you're not missing anything!
> 
> Eric


haha no jealousy here...i'll just bust out some dance moves and show him up B: :GNANA: :BNANA: :baby01: :baby13:


----------



## Christopher (Oct 21, 2002)

Negative!


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Ok, he is now appearing in a concert down here in New York with big time stars.....you've got to be kidding me. The guy can only sing one song....or wait he can't even sing that one. I thinking they are taking it a BIT too far. :lol:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Guinness2429 said:


> I thought Billy Hung was a Chinese porn star. Maybe I should get my mind out the gutter.
> 
> Guinness2429


no that is Billy Hung Lo


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

That guy annoys the hell out of me... I can't believe he has girls hanging all over him?? What has this world come to? :?


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

*Admit it*.... Youre all just jealous because youre not as cool as William Hung....... :lol: :twisted:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

My eleven (11) year-old thinks William Hung would make a nice pet!


----------

